# Restoring an 84 Scirocco Project !



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

Opps its an 84.. cannot edit title back...
well here is my OEM Restore project !
well has luck had it , a buddy of mine helping me unload the trailer project recalled there being a rocco near by and we still had 6 hours of uhaul trailer time, so we decided to investigate, after 20 minc drive, we tracked it down exactly where last he saw it 2 years ago, the same land owner recalled my buddy... and though 2 years ago he wanted 500$ for the car.. I offered him 100$ for it , which he accepted gratefully.
drive back to town, get some wasp killer (2 nests under the hood) spray and fix-a-flat can (all tires almost bald and flat... and the nice helping farmer wanting this thing off his property pulled it with his tractor back to the front of the house where the car was hauled back to my place...
the motor is bad (first glace into the head showed massive rust on the cam lobe) but I dont care I have 2 JH engine in the garage to swap..
rats got some of the wirring last winter, and the windsheild is cracked.
passenger side fender has a dent and part repairs (now rusted under the bondo) was done.... and the hatch has a few "try to hack into the car" damage on the rear.. but nothign a fender and hatch changeover cannot fix really fast.
now that I have done the quick cleaning and getting rid of the nitty and gritty, time to make a shopping list....and get to work ! lol

pictires @ http://www.longcoeur.com/sciro....html


_Modified by ATS at 5:22 PM 8-22-2003_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoring an 84 Scirocco Project ! (ATS)*

Nice save! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to return it completely to stock, or are you going to "upgrade" along the way? Love to know more







.
Keep us posted on the progress.
Bryan


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an 84 Scirocco Project ! (Bryan J)*

unknown still trying to get a title done on it... (technicalities are annoying sometimes), anyways I started working on tearing and cleaning it out to restore it, and started a new section on my web site about the silver project if you liek to see progress (I will be mostly be doing week days work on it unlikely though possible weekends as well) on how things work... 
http://www.longcoeur.com/scirocco


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Restoring an 84 Scirocco Project ! (ATS)*

well the project is moving along (see web site for latest installement)
but I am so proud I found a set of mint seats, why? well because 1st its hard to find decent seats never mind MINT (no break, bolsters and seating area are like new ) in a scrap yard, but to find a set that is color matched to your interior even harder (yes I know I can get 16 grey or 8v beige seats anyday of the week) but my silver project interior is blue , Yes BLUE!
now I know they may be a little period wrong (mine is an 84, and the seats are from an 86, but 35$ for the pair instead of paying for a complete refurbishing of the original seats... can't beat that price. then again I am not a complete purist when it comes to restoration...
here are the seats that where in the car 








and the seats I got for it now.








now if I coul get rid of the leather split back seats , and find a matching blue set I would in heaven... any takers..?? (smile)


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

081503
interior was stripped, dash removed, new one was brown and repainted blue, the carpet was seriously cleaned, then I applied some , spray on sound defening paint then installed self sticking 0.05" thick Corningware WeatherLock G (instead of the expensive dynamat) unto the interior bottom, added under carpeting padding and replace the cleaned carpet in place, installed the new dash in place (show with vents etc in place for the look)



_Modified by ATS at 5:22 PM 8-22-2003_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ATS)*

everything is looking GOOD!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am now encouraged to start my 85 8v project!







Thanks!


_Modified by Morio at 6:48 PM 8-22-2003_


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Morio)*

its really not all that hard if you have garage space, start slowly and work you way around the car, one problem at a time... that is what I am doing, and getting lucky in the process in finding replacement parts for it.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (ATS)*

nice project. there was a rocco ( im not famliar with years but it was one of the smaller ones) and it seemed to be abandoned in the side parking lot where i work for months. a sketchy guy i work with took the plates off of it so he can put them on his junker! anyway, it was near a tire place and i asked the guys if it was anyones for sale and the just looked at each other like whatever. so then it got closer and closer to the tire place and eventually had plates on and dissappeared. im sure they got it .i would have loved to have that thing especially since it was in really decent condition! anyway, good luck with yours! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: whoops , i just noticed a post that this story would have been better in. sorry.


_Modified by ArpyArpad at 11:52 PM 8-22-2003_


----------

